# Agway/MTD GT slipping gears or something



## Nathan86 (May 19, 2014)

I was wonder anyone here could help me figure out what might be wrong with my garden tractor? 

It is a Agway/MTD 18HP built around 1994. 

Yesterday I was mowing with it and when I tried going up my hills it would just stop. Engine still running. It was a little wet so I though a tire might be spinning. But no it wasn't. After awhile I could not get it to drive anywhere. But if I stepped on the clutch it would lurch forward a bit and stop. Any idea? Probably a bad melt? I took the mower deck off and started to drive that around and I had no issues with it not driving with it off.

Thanks,
Nate


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!
If it is the original belt,it probably needs replacing.
I would try that,first.


----------



## Nathan86 (May 19, 2014)

Which belt? There are four. One runs from the engine PTO to the deck which in turn runs another belt that spins all the deck pulleys. The drive has actually two belts. A belt runs from the engine pto to a center pulley. Then another belt runs from that center pulley to the rear end. I was assuming it might be the belt that runs from the pto to the center pulley has it does have some cracks along the edges. Thanks for the help!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

On that model,the center pulley,is actually a sliding sheave pulley. It is what changes the speed/torque of the tractor.
As the speed lever is moved from one speed to another,the center of the pulley slides up,or down,to change the speed. Much like changing the speed on a drill press,by changing the belt to different pulley grooves.
Usually,if one of the belts is worn,so is the other,and they should be replaced as a set.


----------



## Nathan86 (May 19, 2014)

Thank you for all the help my friend!


----------



## Nathan86 (May 19, 2014)

Hi all,

I put new belts on it the last time I responded to this thread. A month and a half later everything was working good. Went to mow today and am having the same problem. I can't get up the hills. 4th gear runs great down hill then up hill it wont go anywhere. I put it in 3rd gear and it did better up hills but still lurking. The belts are brand new and put them on a month and a half ago. They couldn't have gotten worn out already, could they. Any other ideas anyone have that might be the issue?

Thanks,
Nate


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

How steep is the hill ?Anything over 40 degrees can be a chore for many tractors.
Is it possible it may have gotten some oil/grease on the belts?
There is an adjustment for the speed control rod. try checking/adjusting it,and see if it helps.
The only other thing I can think of,is either one of the springs for the speed control(sliding sheave) is weak,or connected wrong.


----------



## Nathan86 (May 19, 2014)

The hill on the side of my house is about 45 degree angle but its only about 12 feet worth getting up. The rest of the lawn is basically flat but is slightly slopped.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

OK, Hills like that are hard to mow,or drive up,especially with a load,or if it's wet.
If the tractor does ok on less of an angle,or on level ground it may just be the hill.
Try going up it in the lowest gear/speed,and try a higher gear/speed,each time,until it does it,again. The next- LOWER gear/speed will be the fastest you should use.


----------



## Nathan86 (May 19, 2014)

Thank you for the reply. 

My lawn is slightly sloped and it won't even make it up a 10 percent grade. 3rd gear works ok but very slow. I looked at all the springs, they seem ok and have tension. My gear lever plate was lose so I tightened that down. But now I can't even get the tractor to start. It wont turn over so now I have two problems. I jumped it and it would not turn at all. I checked all connections and all seem to be ok. I turned the flywheel by hand and was free. I checked the oil, it was pretty low.......


----------



## oldguy (Dec 14, 2012)

If you tightened your gear lever plate and it wont start ,I would guess you took it out of adjustment and now your safety switch is thinking you are in gear killing the power to starter


----------

